# Are you a fan of the Tea Party ?



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Your idea of viable, or ours? :wink:

You didn't even wait for an answer :eyeroll:

We're still waiting for you to explain your last attack on the Tea Party. You pointed to the big money involved in the movement and inferred those excited about it were bought. Then, as most liberals do, you vanished without explaining your position.... :shake:

Tell us why you're so afraid of the Tea Party


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Why did you edit your original post 3 times?

Who was the last one on here to hate Palin so much? He was scared by her also, and come to think of it, he left without explaining why, too :roll:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> You put a lot of words in my mouth there C squared


Please explain....


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I've asked you numerous questions...I'll get to yours as soon as you answer a few of mine


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

You are right O'donnell seems like she would not be a good canidate. But she could be no worse than your President Odummy. You notice I said your President as I do not reconize Odummy as my President. I would not lower myself by even hinting this idiot as my President.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

While the Democrats try to pin the tea party down to a single description, so they can label and divide them or group them with one or another particular radical, they are missing the point.

What the tea party is cannot be defined by a single grouping other than to say it's a group of people that do not think the way this county has been going for a while is anywhere near the correct direction. Most are conservative fiscally, but fall all over the spectrum on other issues.

That is what scares them so much, the tea party actually gets it, the rest is just window dressing. You can say you are for the poor, blacks, hispanics, whites, gays, whatever, but when it comes down to it, the Tea Party is for americans and making america #1, and therefore they are for everyone whom is willing to go out and get success, and not have the gov't hand out a meager stipend to get you by.

Power in politics is money, no matter what party it is, it always has been and it always will be. From the beginning of this country it has been that way. Candidates may come from meager backgrounds, but they all get support finacially from somewhere. They all have money coming in from a wide variety of people, the normal working man to the billionare.

To speak otherwise or to try to bring it up as a possible topic of discussion from any side is the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

I do not know what you mean. I did not disappear? I haven't been back here for awhile. Hunting season is going on, there is baseball on TV, and NFL on weekends. That does not leave alot of time to respond to replies. are you hunting butterflies in your polka-dotted panties 

\


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm, most conservatives can watch the Yankees last game and type on their computer at the same time :wink:

...right Bearhunter? 

And it's too dark for a butterfly hunt now, so what do you suppose his next excuse will be? Maybe those polka dotted panties are in a bunch :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Hmm, most conservatives can watch the Yankees last game and type on their computer at the same time


Yup, but we all know there are those who can not walk and chew gum at the same time. They fall lower on the "intellectual" scale than Christine O'Donnell.

I'm allways amused by those who just can't leave the tag "intellectual" alone. We had a self proclaimed "intellectual" on here at one time. Wasn't.



> ignorant of the fact that the separation of church and state doctrine has derived from the words of the First Amendment for over 200 years


Speaking of ignorance:



> You are here: History >> Separation Of Church And State
> 
> Separation of Church and State - The Metaphor and the Constitution
> "Separation of church and state" is a common metaphor that is well recognized. Equally well recognized is the metaphorical meaning of the church staying out of the state's business and the state staying out of the church's business. Because of the very common usage of the "separation of church and state phrase," most people incorrectly think the phrase is in the constitution. The phrase "wall of separation between the church and the state" was originally coined by Thomas Jefferson in a letter to the Danbury Baptists on January 1, 1802. His purpose in this letter was to assuage the fears of the Danbury, Connecticut Baptists, and so he told them that this wall had been erected to protect them. The metaphor was used exclusively to keep the state out of the church's business, not to keep the church out of the state's business





> Here's a transcript of what went through her head


No, actually it's a transcript of what went through your head.

Do you like to play word association? How about word profiling?



> Anti-intellectualism
> scary
> gaffe
> umm
> SarahPalinSarah PalinSarah PalinSarah PalinSarah PalinSarah PalinSarah PalinSarah PalinSarah Palin


  It's been a while since I have heard "just sayin".


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

There will be bad tea party people and some stupit ones and greedy ones etc. etc. etc. How much worse is this than Odummy Pelousy , Barney Frank without mustard or Harry the ridler Reid etc. etc. etc.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Below are some states with Dems backing the TEA Party. NOT! :******:



> http://www.newsmax.com/Headline/harry-reid-scott-ashjian/2010/10/24/id/374718?s=al&promo_code=B036-1


----------

